# My Dwarf Hamster wont stop Biteing his cage



## Doughnut (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi Everyone i am new to this page and was looking to see if anyone eles has this problem. My new Dwarf Hamster is a few months old. The thing is he wont stop biteing his cage. we went out yesterday and bought him £20 pounds of stuff for him to chew on and a sand bath as i heard they like them. and not one thing has he went near and just walks over the sand bath to get to the other side of the cage to bite at it. Is this what some of them do.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Please read these:

http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Dwarf-Hamsters-Stop-Biting-the-Cage
http://www.catexpert.co.uk/other-animals/hamsters/biting-the-bars-of-the-cage-a-sign-of-stress/


----------



## Doughnut (Apr 14, 2017)

Animallover26 said:


> Please read these:
> 
> http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Dwarf-Hamsters-Stop-Biting-the-Cage
> http://www.catexpert.co.uk/other-animals/hamsters/biting-the-bars-of-the-cage-a-sign-of-stress/


Thank you very much


----------

